# Improved lionfish bag/bucket



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I thought I would pass along this technique that some folks in the Caribbean are using now.

The problem I have with putting lionfish in nets is that there is a risk of being poked when I don't cut off the dorsal fins. Removing the dorsal fin is too time consuming in a rapid harvest situation, such as a lionfish tournament.

Take a small bucket and put the lid on it. Cut a large X in the lid. You can stuff the lion fish through the opening and the lid scrapes them off when you are using a paralyzer tip. Cut holes in the bottom of the bucket to allow water to drain in and out. Some folks have one person manage the bucket while another spears lionfish.

I have not tried this technique myself, but hope to test drive it soon.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

You could also try this setup from A Plus Marine Supply. It's a lionfish-proof bag with a lobster hotel attachment. You can put lionfish and lobster in the same bag, then sort them out on the boat. 

I'm not sure if MBT carries them yet; they're fairly new, but you may be able to order one from them.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Content Blocked?


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

May be blocked on mobile devices, it's because I used a steve miller band song. You can watch it on a pc

Whackem, if you have a gopro, I would love to see that set up in action. 

I think A Plus also makes one that is a large PVC tube with a similar lobster hotel at one end and holes in the other. Have yet to test that one out yet. Seems like it would work better than this bag method.


----------



## afogg (Dec 11, 2011)

Great idea.


----------

